# Community Participation > Bookmarks >  Damon's Old-school Bookmark

## damonjynx

I'm almost embarrassed to post this WIP, after looking at some of the really nice ones...

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## tilt

Room for all kinds... if I may give 2 pieces of advice. 1. stay with one media.. so, keep the walls hand drawn as well and 2. perhaps some hatching on the outside of the walls instead of just grey - I think you'll like the results of that  :Smile:

----------


## tilt

oh... and maybe the dungeon ends in a library?  :Wink:

----------


## ChickPea

Hey, don't ever be embarrassed about posting your work. As tilt says, the Guild embraces all kinds of mapping styles and old school dungeons are still pretty popular. 

This particular bookmark would print out great on a typical black & white laser printer, whereas some of the fancier ones would lose all sorts of detail & look a bit muddy. There's a lot to be said for a clear and simpler style. I like what you've made and hope you'll do more.  :Smile:

----------


## Mouse

All maps are beautiful to me, Damon.  A bookmark allows me to wander away from the words I am reading, to give my eyes a bit of a rest for a moment, and I could easily imagine pondering the different rooms of your dungeon  :Smile:

----------


## ThomasR

Don't be embarrassed Damon, that's a pretty cool dungeon. I was planning something similar for my next bookmark. A question. How do you do the walls ? They look pretty stony, I like that.

----------


## damonjynx

Thanks folks. I did say, "almost"… :Smile: 

Thomas, if IRC correctly I used the magic wand tool to select the walls which were done with a 4 or 5px hard round brushed and then filled them with the gravel texture that ships with PS CS4 and applied a bevel, something like that. Glad you liked the effect. I chose not to make the linework 100% perfect, by using the shift-click method to generate the straight lines, rather than using the marquee tool to get perfect shapes, to give it a more hand-drawn feel.

----------

